# how immigrate USA



## sunny_m_8 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello
I am a first time on this site.
An IT professional, married with kids.
My field of profession is very much in demand. Please advise me a way forward to immigrate in the right way.
Advise professional consultants who can help me guide me.
Thanks
sunny


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Get a job - and let your employer-to-be handle the visa and relocation for you and your family. It generally will involve your making a "visit" to the US to make yourself available for interviews.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sunny_m_8 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks a lot
Whom to contact for processing H1/H!b visa? Any reliable attorneys that I can contact
Regard
Suny


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sunny_m_8 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot
> Whom to contact for processing H1/H!b visa? Any reliable attorneys that I can contact
> Regard
> Suny


Please read up on US visa requirements either in the stickies at the beginning of the US forum or at uscis.gov. You cannot apply for H1B. It has to be initiated by an employer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sunny_m_8 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot
> Whom to contact for processing H1/H!b visa? Any reliable attorneys that I can contact
> Regard
> Suny


The only person you contact regarding H1 visas are the potential employers. If and when they want to hire you, they initiate the visa process using their own legal people.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

